# First SV cook



## gnatboy911 (Jan 27, 2017)

Well less than an hour after opening the box, I've got some meat going. This is a deer roast that I had in the freezer from a couple years ago. Plan is 24 hrs at 155. 

Saw several recipes online for large chunks of meat, and those were the recommended time and temps. Now, not being patient.....I started the roast frozen...so it may end up being more than 24 hrs.  I will update with the progress. 

In the bag I put the meat, some chopped up onions, a couple cloves of garlic, salt and pepper.














20170127_183433.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Jan 27, 2017






In this image it hasn't gotten up to temp yet. It was set at 185. I thought that since it was frozen I'd run it at 185 for a while then drop it back to 155. But then I realized that would completely defeat the whole point of it being sous vide. So, I set it at 155 and we'll see what happens by tomorrow.













20170127_185628.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Jan 27, 2017






I also covered the top with saran wrap to minimize evaporation.

Wish me luck. The wife is skeptical.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2017)

155 may be too high for venison. Most that I've read are in the 130-135 range.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks DS for the recommendation. If it were just for me I'd probably stick to the 130ish temp. But, the wife doesn't like her meat anything less than medium...if it's too red she won't eat it.  I know, I know....drives me crazy too. But at least I got her down from 'well done'. She loves pot roast so I guess I'm hoping this will be somewhere in that realm. Definitely an experiment. Time will tell.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2017)

Good luck!

Al


----------



## xray (Jan 28, 2017)

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, overall I would say it was a successful learning experience. The meat was good. Not fall apart, pot roast, but very tender. A little dry, but not bad. We generally cook this same cut in a crock pot with some mushroom soup and potatoes. It was better than that, not as dry.

I was wondering if I did 48 hrs instead of 24 at 155 if I could get it to fall apart like a beef pot roast, but not sure. It's such lean meat that it may not work. Might just be super dry. I used the liquid from the bag and made some gravy. It was tasty.

I also did another experiment. With about 2.5 hrs left in the cook, I cut up some potatoes and put in a bag with butter, salt, and garlic powder and added it to the pot.  2.5 hrs at 155 was not enough. Definitely needed more time.  I finished the potatoes by putting them in a skillet on the stove.

The wife approved.













20170128_195836.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Jan 29, 2017


















20170128_201358.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------

